# Hawaii Reviews for October 2008



## billhall (Oct 24, 2008)

Hawaii October 2008 reviews


----------



## billhall (Oct 24, 2008)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 7/27/08*

*New Review*


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 24, 2008)

*Kuleana Club, Maui, 5/2/2008*

*New Review*


Kuleana Club 
Reviewer:   Chris & Jen Miller​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 24, 2008)

*Kona Coast Resort I, Big Island, 10/05/2008*

*New Review*


Kona Coast Resort I 
Reviewer:   Marcia & Dick Heitz​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 4, 2008)

*Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk, Oahu, 10/30/08*

*New Review*


Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk 
Reviewer:   Terri Crowell​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

